# Hand-Tame crosses, beautiful colors!



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

I have 1-2 hand tame crosses (babies). Cross is a colored tippler to a white Mookee. I have photos of the parents if desired. They are very lovely, more unusually colored. Some sort of resessive red, or dilute. MOstly white birds with slightly colored flights and tails. No crests.

FREE TO GOOD HOME_____ I can ship if desired, just send shipping costs and box. Two youngest ones cannot be shipped for several weeks.

2 of them are too young to photograph, but I have two others who might also be avail, and have photos of them if needed. They are still sqeaking, about 8 weeks old maybe.

I cannot ship overseas, and will not accept any money other than for the exact amount requested.

No scammers please.

E-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks!

Suzanne


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, they've all found homes, thanks!!

Suzanne


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW WONDERFUL, Suzanne!!!

Many thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Crossbreeds*

*I am interested in the Crossbreeds!!*


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

RussianRoller said:


> *I am interested in the Crossbreeds!!*


I think ur a BIT late on that one RR..


----------

